# pretty impressive operation



## pinky (Nov 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 13


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow


----------



## jmurray (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice to get a peek inside the @Tclem hairstick operation.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Nice to get a peek inside the @Tclem hairstick operation.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 18, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Nice to get a peek inside the @Tclem hairstick operation.


It's top secret


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 18, 2015)

Man... I need me one of those.


----------



## pinky (Nov 18, 2015)

Those logs look like Tony's hairsticks. No old growth big logs anymore. Not really Tony, your hairsticks are much prettier but you know what I mean. Skinny logs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 18, 2015)

Pretty impressive...must have used a drone like @SENC for some of those shots. I've seen similar operations shown in a vid, but that's probably the sharpest I've seen and shows enormity of the equipment like the big gantry crane unloading that logging truck in one fell swoop. Cool!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2015)

@TimR -- Henry said he sold his drone Tim, but the truth is he got busted under the new APT laws (Airborne Peeping Tom) and selling it was part of his plea bargain to keep his record clean.

I wonder why they named peepers after Tom? @manbuckwal

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Nov 18, 2015)

Agh, sold it... That's probably best, tho it's a pretty cool toy. Did he say why other than realizing the limited utility and likelihood of rendering it worthless with an oops? @SENC ...what gives?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2015)

They had something like that on the show How it's Made. It wasn't nearly as cool as that one though...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> They had something like that on the show How it's Made.



I don't know man the HIM show had tons of great narration for every step. That was one of their best shows IMO and they have a ton of them. Just love that show and the other that is similar can't recollect the name just now. Oh yeah "How'd They Do That?" It's pretty good too but not as good as HIM IMO. 

DYJLATGDA? 

(Don't You Just Love All These Gal Darned Acronyms?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 18, 2015)

TimR said:


> Agh, sold it... That's probably best, tho it's a pretty cool toy. Did he say why other than realizing the limited utility and likelihood of rendering it worthless with an oops? @SENC ...what gives?


You nailed it. Limited utility, primarily, and not enough time to enjoy it.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2015)

Mammoth operation. Incredibly fascinating. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I don't know man the HIM show had tons of great narration for every step. That was one of their best shows IMO and they have a ton of them. Just love that show and the other that is similar can't recollect the name just now. Oh yeah "How'd They Do That?" It's pretty good too but not as good as HIM IMO.
> 
> DYJLATGDA?
> 
> (Don't You Just Love All These Gal Darned Acronyms?)




I watch that show all the time. Michele hates it now....
She'd rather watch the krapdasians or something.
I love seeing how things are made/done and every one of the episodes is very cool....
I like the show how do they do it too....they go a lil more in depth on stuff.

Brooks Moore is the narrator on HIM...cept for one season, and the fans made a huge stink about it. So Zack Fine got the boot....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 20, 2015)

They said there was no waste. What about the stumps? Thousands of wasted stumps. What were they thinking? When they harvest a commercially planted forest, what do they do with the stumps? Are they removed before replanting or do they replant around them? It seems like they'd eventually have to be removed. Gary


----------

